# Stanley #49 plane



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

Found a #49 Plane at a yard sale for $2. Very dirty but not rusty How should I go about cleaning and restoring it properly?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

wow, what a great deal. It doesn't even look to rustry. I'd try a wire brush and steel wool with some warm soap and water, then dry it and oil it, sharpen it and lets see some shavings.

Edit, You could also lightly sand the front knob and give it a coat of BLO or shellac.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I was not sure how extensive I should be with cleaning. Will try with hand wire brush and the steel wool. Does not look like the blade was ever out of the plane to be sharpened in the first place. Or for that matte ever used.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've been looking for a #48 and/or #49 for a while. They typically run between $75-$100 for a #48. The #49 is a little harder to find. That's a great find for $2.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, unbelievable! I second the warm sudsy water w/ steel wool to brighten it up. Pull the knob first, of course. If it's too much to handle, send it to me. ;-)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uh, use a brass brush. Then, a little paste wax to buff it up.
I often use flax soap which is non-detergent. Won't goof up any finish. Just be sure to dry well afterwards.
Great find.
Bill


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

highway robbery i tell ya! way to be capt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bill - Why is brass preferable to steel?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Brass just removes dirt, steel will scratch metal. Since the metal in the plane is harder than the brass wire, the brass brush won't scratch the plane's surfaces.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

I was thinking bronze wool instead of steel wool to clean it, would that be better?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Learned something on LJs today, sounds good - thanks to you, Bandit!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with bronze wool, but I'd use either a brass brush/wheel od a maroon Scotchbrite pad so as not to scratch the metal. If you're going to use a brass brush/wheel, check it with a magnet to make sure its brass and not brass coated steel. Good Luck and NICE FIND!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Randy
You have a good find. I have the 48 and 49 and love to use them both. Good price also.

Arlin


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

I use bronze wool on the boat because it will not scratch or leave a rusting residue around the aluminum hardtop.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Smitty, I was not suggesting a powered brass brush for sure. Just a plain old brass bristle brush from anywhere. It won't be too aggressive. Might even want to use your toothbrush. It'll be fun to use the next day on the toofies. BLEAGH!!!!
Be sure to show us the finished plane.
Oh,YOU SUCK for such a great haul.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

I also got a Stanley 78 for $2 and an unknown


















wood one for $2


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, now you really aren't making any friends… a #78 and a #49 for $4??? Grrr…..

(I'd be mad about the woodie, too, but I'm not sure about the fence on what almost looks like a grooving plane for drawer bottoms… just can't tell)

EDIT: Ah, depth adjuster of sorts! NOW I'm with Bill - You Officially Suck…


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

That is why I put photo, I have no idea what it was used for. The channel is brass and the side plate is steel.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

The Scotch-Brite pads is a good suggestion. Shine it up real nice. The pads will cost more than you paid for the plane. That is just not right (hehehe). The chart below shows equivalent grit size. Note that the source claims you may not be able to always depend on the pad color to represent only one grit size.

Scotch-Brite Hand Pads

Extra Coarse, Brown, Aluminum Oxide
Coarse, Tan, Aluminum Oxide
Medium, White, Gray or Maroon, Aluminum Oxide
Fine, Light Gray or Green, 150 - 180, Aluminum Oxide
Very Fine, Maroon, 220 - 280, Aluminum Oxide
Extra Fine, Gray, 320 - 400, Silicon Carbide
Ultra Fine, White, 600 - 800, Talc

"Chart adapted for use. Orignal work performed by Steve Bottorff at http://users.ameritech.net/knives/grits.htm#scotch
Distribute freely with proper credit."

The website above is no longer available. The current website is shown below and worth a look.

http://www.evenfallstudios.com/metrology/grit_size_comparisons.html


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

mineral spirits and a soft, brass-bristled brush. No need to use water on it (soapy or otherwise). I have rehabbed about 5 of these (48s & 49s) and countless combo planes. Any kind of abrasive pad, wool, etc. ends up garishly shining up the high spots and leaving the low spots dull-not a good look. It's especially problematic in those ornate floral designed models. Moreover the nickle's often thin on these.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Bronze wool should work as fine in place of a brass bristle brush if that is what you have, just stick with a finer one and not the coarse.


----------

